# waterborne polyurethane on pavers: good idea/bad idea?



## activa (Dec 4, 2011)

I have most of a gallon of Parks waterborne gloss polyurethane varnish from a wood flooring project I did years ago. I was thinking of using it as a sealer on my patio pavers. I know it's not meant for it, but is there any reason it won't work as a sealer on my pavers?

Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Bad, bad idea........that stuff will be flaking off after the first rain leaving your pavers looking like hell. It's best to purchase a sealer specifically made for concrete pavers. I know they are expensive, but they are effective as long as you maintain the coating every 2 years or so.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

What you need is a modified siloxane sealer,it's a penetrating sealer and needs to be redone every 5 years,it's also a clear sealer that won't change the color of your pavers.


----------



## activa (Dec 4, 2011)

Canarywood1 said:


> What you need is a modified siloxane sealer,it's a penetrating sealer and needs to be redone every 5 years,it's also a clear sealer that won't change the color of your pavers.


Actually, the pavers are looking kind of drab and dusty, I was hoping for a "wet" look (or at least something to make them darker and bring out the color more).


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNk9J1ihb-c


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Where are you located. If freeze thaw an issue? There is only one paver I know that will hold up to freeze thaw. They are made in Hanover PA. I would say to spray them with TSP and Bleach, let that sit, then pressure wash them. Coating of any masonry material is a bad idea in almost every case.


----------

